# Luthien . . . . why?



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Luthien died this morning. And I am truly heartbroken. She was my eldest betta, my little girl, my shining one. I loved her bubbly personality, her curiosity ... and she was one of the most beautiful bettas I've ever known. I feel as if a chunk of my heart has been ripped out. She's gone. My Lulu is gone  













Rest in peace Lulz.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwgqOSnQNMA


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

What a pretty fish!
Sorry you lost her.


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh im sorry ... what a beauty (R.I.P)


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was beautiful!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh man! I'm so sorry. That is one beautiful white girl, poor thing. So sorry she's gone.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sorry fleet.  RIP Lulu. She was so sweet looking.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you all ... I don't think I'll ever find one quite like her. She knew she was special.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Lulu. She was beautiful.


----------

